# when did your asd child start talking??



## miss_daisy

my son lewis is 3 and 3 months, has severe autism and is completely non verbal...

has anyones child with autism started talking later than he's age?? he's due to start speech therapy in jan, so im hoping that'll help him.. i dont want to give up that hope that one day he will talk, even if its limited...

i dream for the day he calls me mummy


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Im sure you will get there xxx
It must be hard but is probably thinking it inside xx


----------



## massacubano

I am sure he is trying to talk to you. I am not sure if you have heard of the girl on youtube with severe autism who has made videos on her feelings. I will link you all up!

My child was talking with Mama and Dadda and lost his words. He did not become very verbal till about 3.5 years.... fully verbal now at 5.5.... My nephew is also Autistic and he is non verbal and lost his ability to sign... he is 7


----------



## JASMAK

Part of the diagnosis of autism is a language delay (otherwise it would be asperger's). Your son is still young, and I would expect that if he gets the help now while he is young, he will find his way to communicate, whether it be through words, computer talker, or signing. My daughter was very delayed too. :hug:


----------



## Miss_Oblivion

damians 3 years 7 months and we're still waiting for words. Hopefully they will come in time.


----------



## hopedance

i work with a little boy with quite severe autism, he has just turned 6 last week. he is partially verbal now but we work with him one to one every day teaching him language and communication skills. i've been working with him since last may when he had the basics of a few verbs and nouns (like saying 'bu' for book, and 'da' for dance), and now he is saying - although needing some prompting still - things like 'ree-dah thuh boo-kah' for read the book, and a few other short phrases like that, and lots and lots of difference nouns and verbs to communicate what he wants and needs. i'm certain that over the next year or so we'll have him using sentences more and more until he can talk to us fully.

he is quite a bit older than your little one, so never lose hope. with enough patience, love and work, anything can happen. we're using the son-rise program with the kids at work, and it is so wonderful, we've been doing assessments at the moment on their progress and they are learning new skills in leaps and bounds.


----------



## lillylilly

My boys are both autistic.

Our six year old only uses very basic single words and he now signs too.

My three year old has in the last half year started to really come on.

Makaton and BSL are great tools to help your non verbal children to comunicate, as are PECS and other visual systems :)


----------



## soon2b6

Speech therapy will probably help, does he go to any special needs pre schools or anything? That really helped mine, so did their school but we are lucky enough for them to be at a fab school. I know what you mean about Mummy, my younger one called me Mark for ages (thats my husbands name and he obviously heard me saying it all the time) he does call me mummy now and he is 5, nearly 6.


----------



## Lisalovesbean

My son is seven in July and is non verbal, he has very severe ASD and is also Globally Delayed


----------

